# Nakaji's new website



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 29, 2008)

Did anyone notice that cubingtechniques.com isn't cubing techniques.com anymore?

P.S. - The main point of this thread is to inform you that they have a new, cleaner website:

CUTEX.info


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 29, 2008)

Still can't read it XD

I have a friend from Japan. Might get her to translate. 

Funnily, her name is Yui. I keep calling Yu, Yui Nakajima now.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 29, 2008)

Hadley4000 said:


> Still can't read it XD
> 
> I have a friend from Japan. Might get her to translate.
> 
> Funnily, her name is Yui. I keep calling Yu, Yui Nakajima now.



Lol you dissed Nakaji xD Yui Nakajima 

He needs to make an english version of his site.


----------



## blah (Sep 29, 2008)

Guys it's called Babelfish, and I've learned quite a lot from his site with that.


----------



## Lofty (Sep 29, 2008)

Hmmm. Seems like it actually has less information then the old site. Tho I guess it is a little cleaner.


----------



## blah (Sep 29, 2008)

They're probably too busy to upload the information for now I guess. For now I'm using Google's cached pages to read some stuff from the old site


----------



## Neutrals01 (Sep 29, 2008)

oh...I visited that site before but didn't notice the url changed...


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 29, 2008)

I could understand the site. And I do not know Japanese.


----------



## MistArts (Sep 30, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> I could understand the site. And I do not know Japanese.



Chinese reading kanji?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 30, 2008)

Google web page translator? i have it bookmarked


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 30, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Did anyone notice that cubingtechniques.com isn't cubing techniques.com anymore?
> 
> P.S. - The main point of this thread is to inform you that they have a new, cleaner website:
> 
> CUTEX.info



whats wrong with it? 
oh right, not all of you can read Japanese


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 30, 2008)

Sa967St said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone notice that cubingtechniques.com isn't cubing techniques.com anymore?
> ...



show off 
i can read a little but enough to sorta understand it.


----------



## badmephisto (Sep 30, 2008)

speaking japanese, in my mind, would somehow make me infinitely cooler. I don't know why :s In any case, for now I can just look at the pictures, weee!


----------



## Carlos (Oct 3, 2008)

He could let the old site available until he don't finish the new one. There were a couple of important things there that I can't consult anymore. 

Until now i like the old site better. Lets see if things change.


----------



## Aurelius (Oct 6, 2008)

just right click on the page if you have Internet Explorer 7+ and at the bottom of that menu should be a link that says, "Page Info" move your mouse over it and click "Translate Page Into English": yes it is that simple... but there is not really anything there to help with anything, just basic information...


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 7, 2008)

it's missing alot of info from the old website.


----------



## Athefre (Oct 8, 2008)

Aurelius said:


> ...




I'm Vayne, Vayne Aurelius


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Oct 9, 2008)

Everyone should really stop being mean to Nakaji's/Raiden's/Tomy's/Syuhei's/Gunji's/Syuhei's website, I'm sure they'll update it in time


----------

